# Could these be positive?



## Cloudy0804

Hiya

The test line appeared in the time frame but darkened significantly *outside* of the reading time frame, leading me to doubt myself. Sorry, I just need some reassurance is all. Do you see it at all in the less obvious pic please.. i’m sure I could. So after ten minutes I said to myself, if there was a line like I thought, it will probably get darker as the test dries, sure enough there was a line much darker. Are these tests bad for evap lines? I’m unsure of dpo but only time i could have conceived is 29th June-or the seven days after. This test was second morning pee

Thank you


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I think positive but I’d take another brand to be sure. Good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look positive. Good luck :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looks :bfp:


----------



## Bellaloo12

I’d say positive. I would get a clear blue early response one they are easier to see when testing a bit earlier. Frers never worked for me until i missed a period. Keep us updated


----------

